# Construction Officer RMC



## migperreault (31 Mar 2012)

First of all, forgive my English please, I come from Quebec and I'm not bilingual. 

So, I'm 18 years old and I applied for the PFOR (in English I think that it's ROTP) and I'm now waiting for the results of my health condition because I had herniated discs in my back but I hade treatments and my doctor said that all was good. I got 82% overall in highscool and I'm now at the Rimouski College in civil engineering program and I have 86% with 30 R quotation. I passed the interview and I think that I made it great and the interviewer was pretty surprised about my marks and my civil engineering experience because of my summer jobs.
I play hockey in a competition league and I coach in a Midget team. I won many scholarships and I'm very athletic.
I'm here today to ask you if you think that I have my chance to be accepted in the Civil Engineering Program at the RMC next year. I don't know if this program is full, but I know that it has a lack of construction officer in the CF. By the way, how many students are accepted by program?

Thank you for your answers and answers by email are welcomed too!
(Sorry for my English!)


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2012)

OK!

LAST WARNING


STOP SPAMMING this site with the same post.  Once was enough.  Twice with a small amendment was tolerated.  Third time was deleted.

This is your fourth post that is IDENTICAL to your first.  One more time and you will be BANNED.


Understand?




George
Milnet Staff


----------

